# Sapphire Resorts Getaways Resort Management and Starpoint Resort Group



## rastaman (Oct 25, 2016)

Can anyone please tell me about these people. They sent us an off to visit and would like to understand more about them. Are they a Scam. As I google Starpoint Resort Group and Sapphire Resorts and Getaways resort Management
It seems they are all one in the same. What the scoop on them


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 29, 2016)

perhaps this will give you some info....assuming its the same sapphire group.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=222916

as with most any timeshare, buying retail is usually always a financial mistake!


----------



## pickles (Mar 27, 2017)

rastaman said:


> Can anyone please tell me about these people. They sent us an off to visit and would like to understand more about them. Are they a Scam. As I google Starpoint Resort Group and Sapphire Resorts and Getaways resort Management
> It seems they are all one in the same. What the scoop on them



They are definitely a scam!  We recently went through the presentation and even though we have always purchased timeshares on the resale market, this deal sounded really good.....too good to be true, in fact.  We bought, went home and read through the details, did some internet research and then immediately canceled our contract.
They sell you 5000 points for $9,000 with only $252 per year fees.  They tell you that they have a special relationship with RCI and that you'll be able to book weeks 18 months in advance, even before the owners themselves can book you can book as many of these weeks as you want for very low weekly cost.  They even show you some examples on the enlarged computer screen, which seem fantastic.  Never mind that you can't book at the Sapphire Resorts until within 30 days of use, the big benefit they tell you is booking RCI Extra Vacations.  Well, when I looked at the RCI directory, I realizes that "RCI Extra Vacations" are available to all RCI members.  So it seems that what you are buying is a lifetime RCI membership.  Clever scam, with clever usage of terminology.  A big rip off.  Sadly, they are selling successfully to the majority of people in that sales room.


----------



## RJones (Nov 6, 2017)

I dont understand why there is no info for them online? Which resort(s) are they even affiliated with?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 7, 2017)

There is no information about them because there are dozens, maybe hundreds, of clubs just like this, and when they get caught as liars, they change their name to a different one.  Many of them have Global in their name, or Universal.  

I have been to this scam of a presentation.  The label is accurate.  Scam.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 15, 2017)

pickles said:


> They are definitely a scam!  We recently went through the presentation and even though we have always purchased timeshares on the resale market, this deal sounded really good.....too good to be true, in fact.  We bought, went home and read through the details, did some internet research and then immediately canceled our contract.
> They sell you 5000 points for $9,000 with only $252 per year fees.  They tell you that they have a special relationship with RCI and that you'll be able to book weeks 18 months in advance, even before the owners themselves can book you can book as many of these weeks as you want for very low weekly cost.  They even show you some examples on the enlarged computer screen, which seem fantastic.  Never mind that you can't book at the Sapphire Resorts until within 30 days of use, the big benefit they tell you is booking RCI Extra Vacations.  Well, when I looked at the RCI directory, I realizes that "RCI Extra Vacations" are available to all RCI members.  So it seems that what you are buying is a lifetime RCI membership.  Clever scam, with clever usage of terminology.  A big rip off.  Sadly, they are selling successfully to the majority of people in that sales room.



Adding  information to this thread :   I was searching RCI and came across a Sapphire Resort listing :
RCI 7877 - Sapphire Resort @ Kingsbury Crossing / in Tahoe

when you click on  "website "on the RCI /resort listing page,  it brings you to the : Geo Holidays website .

I put Sapphire Resorts into the RCI website search function  and looked at all the listings .
A number of them did the same . ie . website is Geo Holidays / an existing non deeded points system that is generally available for $1 on resale

All I can surmise : a rebranding of sorts , with the goal of separating $$$ from those who visit their ( Sapphire /aka ? Geo H)  sales room .


----------



## tomt73 (Aug 26, 2018)

We sat through the presentation last week at Sedona Pines Resort in Sedona, AZ, which they appear to have bought recently. The closer's final offer was $6k (last second down from $9k) for the same deal T-Dot-Traveler described. Glad to hear our "no" was the right answer to the pitch.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 26, 2018)

In other words it is a Scam.


----------



## douglasgage (Apr 13, 2019)

tomt73 said:


> We sat through the presentation last week at Sedona Pines Resort in Sedona, AZ, which they appear to have bought recently. The closer's final offer was $6k (last second down from $9k) for the same deal T-Dot-Traveler described. Glad to hear our "no" was the right answer to the pitch.


I am looking for more information on what my brother said was his  "Starpoint - Highland Verde Ridge - "Sedona Pines"". On Google i found a reference that Sapphire bought it, but little information on their site. He is unable to log in to the address he had so would welcome any more information about who owns his contract! I am trying to find out more to help him find ways to sell/trade his points, or sell it or rent it - just get out of it. etc Any ideas?


----------

